# Voice Recognition with Excel



## srmorgan (Feb 25, 2009)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I am the Controller of a small company and I use Excel spreadsheets in my work constantly throughout the day. I am highly dependent on the software.

On Friday, the pain in my hand(s) was determined not to be merely arthritis, but Carpal Tunnel Syndrome, in both hands. I am having a hard time using the key board as it is and I see the surgeon for consult and scheduling an operation tomorrow.

I want to get back to work ASAP, especially in this economy where every workplace relationship, no matter how long the tenure, can be fragile.

Has anyone used or heard of anyone using voice recognition software with Excel for data entry and commands and analysis? We also use SAP's database and SAP business explorer and any comments in that regard would also be appreciated. I can't envision myself entering columns of data into a spreadsheet but a lot of my work consists of downloading and uploading and just to use the voice commands while use of my hand is restricted would be a real boon.

Thank you.

steve morgan

to the moderator: if this is the wrong forum would you kindly move it to the proper place?

thank you


----------



## arkusM (Aug 13, 2009)

I see that this is a late reply but I think one of the best voice recog software pakages is Dragon Speaking Naturally.  http://www.nuance.com/naturallyspeaking/

I have not used this product, if was a little less expensive I would have been tempted for writing papers and such.

Cheers.


----------

